# Going from Tivo to R15. Questions



## ajx1220 (May 19, 2007)

we had a storm here in CT a few nights ago and my Tivo wound up messed up. Tuner 1 was not recieving signal. I switched the wires and come to find out it was the Tuner 1 input. So I called D* and they sent me a new reciever, an R15. This is not a Tivo and I dont mind but one thing I have noticed is that I cannot switch tuners like I used to on my Tivo. Like watch something on ABC, pause it at a commercial and switch over to watch something else on CBS. When CBS is on a commercial go back and watch ABC from where I left off. I used to do this a lot but now I cannot, or atleast I cannot figure it out.

Also, how can I get my guide data to load faster? I still have this evenings programing as blank. How can I get all the data to load?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

ajx1220 said:


> we had a storm here in CT a few nights ago and my Tivo wound up messed up. Tuner 1 was not recieving signal. I switched the wires and come to find out it was the Tuner 1 input. So I called D* and they sent me a new reciever, an R15. This is not a Tivo and I dont mind but one thing I have noticed is that I cannot switch tuners like I used to on my Tivo. Like watch something on ABC, pause it at a commercial and switch over to watch something else on CBS. When CBS is on a commercial go back and watch ABC from where I left off. I used to do this a lot but now I cannot, or atleast I cannot figure it out.
> 
> Also, how can I get my guide data to load faster? I still have this evenings programing as blank. How can I get all the data to load?


:welcome_s to DBStalk

The R15 does not have dual live buffers so you can not switch tuners like you did with the TiVo. The guide should take 24 hours to load completely but you should be over a day loaded after startup.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

ajx1220 said:


> we had a storm here in CT a few nights ago and my Tivo wound up messed up. Tuner 1 was not recieving signal. I switched the wires and come to find out it was the Tuner 1 input. So I called D* and they sent me a new reciever, an R15. This is not a Tivo and I dont mind but one thing I have noticed is that I cannot switch tuners like I used to on my Tivo. Like watch something on ABC, pause it at a commercial and switch over to watch something else on CBS. When CBS is on a commercial go back and watch ABC from where I left off. I used to do this a lot but now I cannot, or atleast I cannot figure it out.
> 
> Also, how can I get my guide data to load faster? I still have this evenings programing as blank. How can I get all the data to load?


Since this is your first time with the R15, I would recommend watching channel 1000. The channel will at least get you somewhat familiar with the new DVR. Also, the information the previous poster gave is correct.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ajx1220 said:


> we had a storm here in CT a few nights ago and my Tivo wound up messed up. Tuner 1 was not recieving signal. I switched the wires and come to find out it was the Tuner 1 input. So I called D* and they sent me a new reciever, an R15. This is not a Tivo and I dont mind but one thing I have noticed is that I cannot switch tuners like I used to on my Tivo. Like watch something on ABC, pause it at a commercial and switch over to watch something else on CBS. When CBS is on a commercial go back and watch ABC from where I left off. I used to do this a lot but now I cannot, or atleast I cannot figure it out.
> 
> Also, how can I get my guide data to load faster? I still have this evenings programing as blank. How can I get all the data to load?


The work around here is to record both programs then you can switch between channels .The guide should take 24 hours to fully load.Good Luck!.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Check the R15 FAQ in the sticky threads of this forum, and also check the Tivo to HR20 survival guide in the HR20 section - both contain a lot of good info on transitioning from Tivo to DirecTV Plus DVR.

Carl


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Do yourself a favor, find a TIVO R10 and forget about that R15. You will be much happier.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ajx1220 said:


> This is not a Tivo and I dont mind but one thing I have noticed is that I cannot switch tuners like I used to on my Tivo. Like watch something on ABC, pause it at a commercial and switch over to watch something else on CBS. When CBS is on a commercial go back and watch ABC from where I left off. I used to do this a lot but now I cannot, or atleast I cannot figure it out.





Jhon69 said:


> The work around here is to record both programs then you can switch between channels .The guide should take 24 hours to fully load.Good Luck!.


The record both channels workaround will only allow you to switch back and forth, it will not allow you to pause a channel, flip back and forth, your paused program will be unpaused and at the end of the buffer.


----------



## Cedric (May 23, 2007)

After over five years of TiVo use, I had 2 Dtivos die in the same week. I hooked up the free R15 that the installer gave me and to tell the truth, it's not that bad. While it is no TiVo, you can live with it.

One bit of advice, search this forum for info on how to do a "delete everything and restart". It's a special rebooting sequence that wipes out everything you have recorded, but it prevents future lockups from occuring. (One common problem of R15s is the situation where they are locked up and are unresponsive to any commands). This seems to happen when they are getting filled up close to 100%.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Cedric said:


> After over five years of TiVo use, I had 2 Dtivos die in the same week. I hooked up the free R15 that the installer gave me and to tell the truth, it's not that bad. While it is no TiVo, you can live with it.
> 
> One bit of advice, search this forum for info on how to do a "delete everything and restart". It's a special rebooting sequence that wipes out everything you have recorded, but it prevents future lockups from occuring. (One common problem of R15s is the situation where they are locked up and are unresponsive to any commands). This seems to happen when they are getting filled up close to 100%.


:welcome_s It's referred to as a reformat.The thead is by Mr. Nerd.

As a new R15 user myself,the features that the R15 has over the R10(picture in the guide/hard drive space remaining meter/90 minute"live"buffer ect.)makes the R15 a DVR worth the try.


----------



## sobiloff (Dec 1, 2006)

Seems to be the time of year for DIRECTiVos to die; mine died over the Memorial Day weekend. The replacement R15 just arrived this morning via FedEx. Not too bad, but it's only in place until the HR20 gets installed on Sunday. 

I just finished reading through the FAQ and it answered all the questions I had (and then some)--thanks to the folks who put it together!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

sobiloff said:


> --thanks to the folks who put it together!


You're welcome


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

jal said:


> Do yourself a favor, find a TIVO R10 and forget about that R15. You will be much happier.


+1


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jal said:


> Do yourself a favor, find a TIVO R10 and forget about that R15. You will be much happier.


Until DirecTV quits supporting the TIVO platform.Which if I would take a guess would be in a little under 3 more years.


----------



## slcgreg (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Check the R15 FAQ in the sticky threads of this forum, and also check the Tivo to HR20 survival guide in the HR20 section - both contain a lot of good info on transitioning from Tivo to DirecTV Plus DVR.
> 
> Carl


I would love to check these out, but can't find them? Also, how can I make my remote perform a REAL 30-second SKIP instead of a fast forward?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

slcgreg said:


> I would love to check these out, but can't find them? Also, how can I make my remote perform a REAL 30-second SKIP instead of a fast forward?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk

You can not change the 30-sec slip to skip.


----------



## slcgreg (Jul 20, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk
> 
> You can not change the 30-sec slip to skip.


Well that sucks! What else can I not do with the DVR box that I could with TiVo?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

slcgreg said:


> Well that sucks! What else can I not do with the DVR box that I could with TiVo?


No DLB (dual live buffers).


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

slcgreg said:


> Well that sucks! What else can I not do with the DVR box that I could with TiVo?


Well now you've gone and done it.

Most folks around here don't like those type of questions.

But... since you asked....

...There are no suggestions. Although many say they never used them.
...The R15 can only handle 50 Series Links (Season Passes on the Tivo)
...The R15 can only handle 100 items in it's ToDo list.
...You cannot set SLs for the same show on different channels. For example, if you set South Park for Comedy Central you cannot set another South Park on any other channel.
...No real Wishlists. You have a feature called autorecord but the R15 and HR20 don't know what channels you receive. So if you set an autorecord on either machine it will try recording shows from channels you don't even pay for.

I let others continue and criticize my additions.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

bto4wd said:


> Well now you've gone and done it.
> 
> Most folks around here don't like those type of questions.
> 
> ...


No skip-to-tick so get used to the fwd and rewind buttons.

There are actually things I really, really like about it, like one touch record and the picture in guide, but there are things like the 50/100 limits, no skip to tick, no multiple SLs and no DLBs that I just shake my head in amazement on how they dropped the ball on those.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

jal said:


> Do yourself a favor, find a TIVO R10 and forget about that R15. You will be much happier.


There are many who have both and are much happier with the R15.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

To each his own. But, for me, the TIVO is so much more reliable and fun. I enjoy comming home after a hard day's work and flipping through the suggestions on the TIVO. There's always something good to watch. With my R15, I had lockups, missed recordings, etc. With TIVO--no such problems.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> There are many who have both and are much happier with the R15.


My R15, after starting out as a complete mess, has been serviceable for several months. It has some nice features that I really like, that are vastly better than Tivo IMO (ie pic in guide, one touch record).

However, 19 months since introduction, there are still enough lacking features and enough steps backward in capability (ie 50/100 limits, no DLBs, no skip-to-tick) and enough new features that don't work at all or are inconsistent (ie caller-id and CIR) that IMO, looking at the big picture, overall, I don't see how anyone could describe the R15 as other than a disappointment - especially if you think of it as D*'s next generation of DVRs. Some of D*'s ideas are great, execution has been extremely poor.

Couple that with the seemingly extremely slow progress (compared to the HR20) in the addition of features and I can see why some prefer a generation of DVR that is several years older.

There have been many a poster on here singing the praises of the R15, only to eventually be stung with the exact same problems everyone else was having.


----------



## desslock (Jun 19, 2007)

slcgreg said:


> Well that sucks! What else can I not do with the DVR box that I could with TiVo?


Depend upon it to record your shows.


----------



## bto4wd (Apr 17, 2007)

desslock said:


> Depend upon it to record your shows.


That was good. :icon_lol:


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

raott said:


> My R15, after starting out as a complete mess, has been serviceable for several months. It has some nice features that I really like, that are vastly better than Tivo IMO (ie pic in guide, one touch record).
> 
> However, 19 months since introduction, there are still enough lacking features and enough steps backward in capability (ie 50/100 limits, no DLBs, no skip-to-tick) and enough new features that don't work at all or are inconsistent (ie caller-id and CIR) that IMO, looking at the big picture, overall, I don't see how anyone could describe the R15 as other than a disappointment - especially if you think of it as D*'s next generation of DVRs. Some of D*'s ideas are great, execution has been extremely poor.
> 
> ...


I've had one since introduction. I know what it was like when it first came out. Mine was a little buggy, but it has never been close to being a complete mess.

If anything, I'd consider a disappointment (or a complete mess) as having to replace 2 power supplies and 3 hard drives on 2 R10s, still an occasional stuttering picture, audio/video out of sync quite often, etc. Not to mention no caller id at all, or having to reprogram the machine after every reboot just to have some features, like a 30 sec skip. I have seen all of these problems, as well as I have seen many others report the same (and other problems) over at TCF.

As jal said, to each his own. They both have had, and still have some problems. :grin:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I've had one since introduction. I know what it was like when it first came out. Mine was a little buggy, but it has never been close to being a complete mess.
> 
> If anything, I'd consider a disappointment (or a complete mess) as having to replace 2 power supplies and 3 hard drives on 2 R10s, still an occasional stuttering picture, audio/video out of sync quite often, etc. Not to mention no caller id at all, or having to reprogram the machine after every reboot just to have some features, like a 30 sec skip. I have seen all of these problems, as well as I have seen many others report the same (and other problems) over at TCF.
> 
> As jal said, to each his own. They both have had, and still have some problems. :grin:


My point was, for what is suppose to be the next generation of DVRs, 19 months after it was released, the R15, to me is a disappointment. There shouldn't be some improvement and some steps back, it should be improvement on all fronts.

There are still issues with spontaneous reboots, still reported issues with SLs, still reported issues with non-records, CIR still doesn't work, no skip-to-tick - all of these basic items that should be fixed by now.

Again, the R15 has many plusses over Tivo in usability, but 19 months later, every basic function should be working and we should be talking about new features now not stability and basic functionality.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

raott said:


> My point was, for what is suppose to be the next generation of DVRs, 19 months after it was released, the R15, to me is a disappointment. There shouldn't be some improvement and some steps back, it should be improvement on all fronts.
> 
> There are still issues with spontaneous reboots, still reported issues with SLs, still reported issues with non-records, CIR still doesn't work, no skip-to-tick - all of these basic items that should be fixed by now.
> 
> Again, the R15 has many plusses over Tivo in usability, but 19 months later, every basic function should be working and we should be talking about new features now not stability and basic functionality.


I understand what you are saying. What I'm saying is some of those issues, and other issues as well, are still being reported on the Dtivos.

Both units are far from perfect.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

TigersFanJJ said:


> I understand what you are saying. What I'm saying is some of those issues, and other issues as well, are still being reported on the Dtivos.
> 
> Both units are far from perfect.


Agreed. I just hope that we see faster progress on the R15 front because IMO there is alot to like about it.


----------

